# Beckhoff Twincat 2 mit Elsner Wetterstation über die CX 5120 Com Schnittstelle



## alexpf20 (10 Februar 2021)

Wie kann ich die Wetterstation Elsner P02 und Beckhoff TC2 CX 5120-0121 über System-Schnittstelle verbinden? Die Verdrahtung steht, aber leider zeigt die SPS keine Werte an.

Welche Datenbausteine brauch ich um die Werte im TC2 anzuzeigen?
Sind die benötigten Bausteine alle in der LIB. vorhanden?

Wer kann mit hierzu helfen?
Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Februar 2021)

Das hier sollte viele Deiner Fragen beantworten (30 Sekunden Suche bei Tante Google).
Hardwaretechnisch brauchst Du auf jeden Fall eine RS485 Klemme, z.B. die EL6021/6022 oder die KL6041, soweit der CX keine interne Schnittstelle hat.


----------



## alexpf20 (10 Februar 2021)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ein Embedded-PC (z.B. CX5120) mit N031-Schnittstelle (RS485) kann als Anbindung zur Wetterstation hergenommen werden.
Für diese bräuchte ich die Info[/FONT]


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Februar 2021)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das hier
Mit Beckhoff KL6041 eine Wetterstation auslesen
Gibt dort einen Link zum Beckhoff InfoSys mit Beispiel


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Februar 2021)

alexpf20 schrieb:


> Ein Embedded-PC (z.B. CX5120) mit N031-Schnittstelle (RS485) kann als Anbindung zur Wetterstation hergenommen werden.
> Für diese bräuchte ich die Info


Und diese findest Du an der von mir verlinkten Stelle, inklusive Beispielprogramm. Die CX5120 ist da zwar nicht explizit aufgeführt, aber die CX9000, was letzten Endes aufs Selbe herauskommt.
Eine Bibliothek die alle Funktionen enthält gibt es nicht, da musst Du schon selber aktiv werden. Die Elsner sendet in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Telegramm, dass bei Beckhoff hier beschrieben ist. Dieses musst Du mit den entsprechenden FBs für die serielle Kommunikation einlesen und auswerten, wie es in dem Beispiel von Beckhoff gezeigt wird.
Nachtrag: Es muss nicht die N031 zwingend genommen werden, es kann auch eine Kommunikationsklemme, wie erwähnt genommen werden.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Februar 2021)

@Oliver: Sorry, hatte deinen Link garnicht gesehen. Hätte mir meine Suche und Antwort erspart und mit (d)einer Antwort alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------

